

Show HN: Hooks API – get real-time content for your site or app - krammer
http://earlybird.gethooksapp.com

======
pedalpete
At first I was thinking it was a replacement for Yahoo! Pipes, after seeing
the video, I'm thinking more like a IFTT for the average man.

Am I on the right track?

~~~
kozkozkoz
IFTTT focusing only on notifications, with much more content

------
fiatjaf
Very nice. I was thinking about writing something like that, but you did in
what seems like a much more complete and useful way.

Do you plan a Chrome extension or something like that, for people without
smartphones, like me?

------
fiatjaf
The other link does not work here, but this one does:
[http://www.gethooksapp.com/](http://www.gethooksapp.com/)

------
fiatjaf
Do you plan to add custom HTML scraping changes? Or incoming webhooks?

------
jsonne
Very cool. Do you have any commonly requested use cases?

~~~
kozkozkoz
For example, use Hooks api to

* create sports app using our real time data for games results and matches NFL, NBA, MLB, Soccer etc.

* monitor you brand mentions on Twitter and send notifications to Slack

* send notifications to your team in Slack when your app has a new review on the app store

A lot more, we hope to discover more use cases we have not though of when
people start to build things...

